# Compagnon



## TOUKA

Ciao!

( *Pour une meilleur utilisation de notre logiciel, nous vous conseillons d'utiliser nos produits compagnons)*
Non riesco a trovare l'espression esatta per "compagnon" riesco a capire l'idea ma non so come tradurla in italiano.

Vi sarò grata se qualcuno prova di aiutarmi


----------



## klarap

Intéressant, mais... je ne vois pas :-(
Forse semplicemente qualcosa come "gamma di prodotti" o "prodotti coordinati" ?
D'autres idées?
K.


----------



## underhouse

Io avevo pensato a "prodotti accessori", ma non vorrei che ci fosse qualcosa di più tecnico legato all'informatica....


----------



## pennak

"prodotti affiliati" potrebbe andare bene?


----------



## DDT

Moi je dirais "i prodotti della nostra gamma"

DDT


----------

